# Budgie hasn?t moved still



## CookieTheBudgie (Sep 26, 2017)

I got a new budgie a day ago and I was told to leave it for a day but they still haven?t moved. I don?t even know if they have slept or eaten anything please help me!!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Take a deep breath. They're probably sneaking food and water while you aren't in the room . If they aren't, then they will soon. When you change their food, do you see seed hulls in the dish? (You can blow gently on it- if they move easily those are seed hulls). If you see hulls, they're eating. You probably won't see them drink- they're sneaky about it 
Don't try to interact with them except for changing their food and water for _*2 weeks.*_ Since they seem to be timid, you can cover three sides and the top of their cage with a sheet to make them feel more secure. In addition to that, leave a radio or TV on so that there's background noise- budgies perceive silence as danger! 
Best wishes for you and your two little ones.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to calm down and relax.

Read the information that has been posted in your introductory thread.
Everything you are experiencing is normal.

Take the time to read the links provided to you.
It would have been best if you had researched prior to bringing your budgie home so you would have known what to expect. 

Give your budgies some space and don't hover over them right now. Cover the top and three sides of the cage and leave them alone.

They will eat and drink when they are ready.

If you see poop in the cage, then the birds are eating.
*


----------

